# Recent semi-detatched duplex



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This posed as a bit of a hassle for us as we thought we were finished 4 times only to learn there was more drywall work done. It looked good in the end and that is the main thing.
Sorry for the crummy vid.. it was my first time ever trying to make one... some kinks to work out, I would like to add audio in future vids too.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great work Wes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You can add audio right through youtube. They have a pretty large selection.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> You can add audio right through youtube. They have a pretty large selection.


Awsome, I didn't really browse too much when i uploaded it, I kind of just tossed it up and logged out lol. I was making the movie on vista but the features i tried to add i couldn't apply. I tried to fade between slides but for some reason 2 or 3 of the slides didn't fade out they scrolled out which was cheesy but when i have a few more minutes to fiddle with it I will give it some more effort. Thanks again.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On vista you really have to splice in those transitions in between the frames carefully or they can get lost. A couple of run throughs and you'll get it. You figured out text, which is good. Fun stuff to fool around with. Gotta make use of those 100s of pictures we end up with.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> On vista you really have to splice in those transitions in between the frames carefully or they can get lost. A couple of run throughs and you'll get it. You figured out text, which is good. Fun stuff to fool around with. Gotta make use of those 100s of pictures we end up with.


Absolutely, And this way aswell I would like to intigrate these vids onto my site. The slide show feature my provider gives me is ok, but it fairly basic. It will be nice to get a really nice video and maybe even have a video greeting on my homepage. It will take some time but this stuff is all fun so i don't mind doing it all. Cheers.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks good! Like VP pointed out, you can still add audio from Youtube.
You also might want to add keywords and descriptions in the fields when you upload. Instead of titling with your name, use "duplex painting in mytown".
These show up quickly in google results.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice job.


----------

